# Student Moving to Argentina



## clifton1776

Hi! New to the forum here, so bear with me. I'm planning on taking a year off of school (sophomore in a US college) and moving to argentina, hopefully buenos aires. Does anyone have experience with renting apartments in buenos aires? Any online resources, info on common scams, advice on good neighborhoods would be awesome. Thanks!!!

clifton


----------



## RVGRINGO

Argentina is a long way south, in South America, and there isn't a forum for it yet.
Mexico, in spite of recent 'global contractions', is still in North America.
Seriously though, there are many expats in Mexico who may have visited Buenas Aires, Argentina, and they may be able to offer you some advice. If not, Google can be your friend.


----------



## conklinwh

Although there isn't a specific Argentina country forum, there are significant posts on Argentina that are searchable by entering Argentina on the main Forum page.


----------

